# Tomcat nur über Localhost erreichbar



## Fayol (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Tomcat 4.1 eingerichtet. Über http://localhost/index.jsp erreiche ich den Server ohne Probleme. 

Ich habe mir unter DynDNS.org einen Account eingerichtet, der durch das Tool "autoconnect" immer mit der aktuellen IP versorgt wird. DynDNS IP und meine Client IP stimmen überein.

Leider ist mein Server "von aussen" nicht erreichbar. Ich habe Freunde gebeten, meine Homepage anzusteuern, die bekommen aber die Meldung, dass der Server nicht erreichbar ist.

Ich bin Newbie und kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ansonsten würde ich auch mein Problem konkretisieren. So bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Edit: Ich wäre schon froh, wenn mir jemand Schlagworte für eine effektive Suche geben würde.


----------

